# South Bend 13 Compound Gib Repair / Replace



## toolman_ar (Jul 23, 2016)

I have a 1940's, South Bend 13, I am cleaning and getting back into trim.

The compound did not seem to have the proper amount of travel.

I have taken it appart and found the gib is worn badly and is bent, the hard way.

My guess is the gib has worn, along with the compound dove way, adjusting the gib to reduce slop makes the small end of the gib stick out 3/4", from the end of the compound.

It appears that someone bent the end of the gib down, not sure if this was an accedent or to reduce slop.

At this point I am not ready to embark on a scraping project, but need to finish cleaning and dissassembly of the rest of the machine. To find all of the other items that need repair.

My question today is: do I just file down the high spot, so the compound can travel the full 8 inches? 
Or try and bend the gib? Not sure I can take the bend out without causing more damage...

I may do some measuring and see how much shim is needed to patch the gib
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


toolman_ar


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 23, 2016)

Without getting into too much detail, I would file it down flush with the rest of the gib. 

I highly doubt your compound has 8" travel. Maybe 3" to 3-1/2" total travel.


----------



## toolman_ar (Jul 23, 2016)

Maybe I was looking at the wrong specification.

Cross slide will travel  8-1/8"
Angular hand feeed of compound rest top slide   3-1/8"

You are correct.

Thank you!!

toolman_ar


----------



## dlane (Jul 23, 2016)

I would  straighten it , epoxy shim to screw side of gib ,clamp between two flats


----------

